# Proof that Christian don't need guns in the home



## Nate (Mar 11, 2009)

A woman went into her kitchen to find a burglar loaded down with a bunch of stuff he was stealing from her kitchen. Not having any kind of weapon to scare him off, she raised her hand and said “Acts 2:38,” and proceeded to quote scripture (Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.).

The burglar froze in place and didn’t move. The woman called 911, the police arrived and were amazed to find the burglar still frozen where he stood.

“What did you say to him that kept him from moving?” they asked the woman.

She told them that she had simply said Acts 2:38 and quoted scripture.

The police chuckled and escorted the burglar out to the patrol car. “Why did the woman’s quoting scripture scare you so much?” they asked.

“Scripture?” said the burglar, “I thought she said she had an ax and two 38’s!”


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Theogenes (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## dbroyles (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## pilgrim2 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, whatever works!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 11, 2009)

Lobbeth the holy hand grenade at thy foe......


----------



## Annalissa (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it would be great to actually _have_ an axe and two .38's...maybe just for show.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 11, 2009)

Hahaha, that's cheesy!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, where is our ax throwing guy?


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 11, 2009)

Luv the Joke! 

BTW, nice avatar picture of what looks like spindle fibers, chromatids, microtubles, telophase, etc.(?)


----------



## Nate (Mar 11, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Luv the Joke!
> 
> BTW, nice avatar picture of what looks like spindle fibers, chromatids, microtubles, telophase, etc.(?)



Thanks. In the pic, blue = focal complexes (hard to see), orange/red = actin stress fibers, green = jellyfish green fluorescent protein that I put into these cells.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 11, 2009)




----------

